# Rape - Is it a culture?



## Vikrant

Last week&#8217;s outbreak of raunchy frosh-week chants at two of Canada&#8217;s leading universities &#8211; one on each coast &#8211; made national headlines. Television reporters covered the events with the sorrowful solemnity normally reserved for crimes against children. News anchors and politicians called the incidents, which seemed to endorse sex with underage girls, &#8220;shocking&#8221; and &#8220;disgraceful.&#8221;

According to many students, the problems go deep. &#8220;On our campuses, there is a culture of rape, of non-consent,&#8221; a female student at the University of British Columbia told Global TV. &#8220;It&#8217;s just a manifestation of rape culture,&#8221; Lewis Rendell, who sits on the board of the Saint Mary&#8217;s University Women&#8217;s Centre, told the student newspaper at her Halifax school.

University administrators were shocked, as well. UBC&#8217;s business school immediately withdrew its funding for frosh week. Saint Mary&#8217;s will ensure that all the student leaders involved (including a number of women) receive sensitivity training. The president has appointed a task force that will recommend measures to &#8220;foster a cultural change that prevents sexual violence.&#8221;


Rape on campus ? is it an epidemic? - The Globe and Mail

Edit:  Copyright Compliance - more at link.


----------



## Vikrant

*
A woman is sexually assaulted by forced intercourse every 17 minutes in Canada 
*

One of every 17 Canadian women is raped at some point in her life 

A woman is sexually assaulted by forced intercourse every 17 minutes in Canada 

Girls and young women between the ages of 15-24 are the most likely victims 

80% of assaults happen in the victim's home 

70% of rapes are committed by a perpetrator who knows the victims (relative, friend, neighbour, colleague, or other acquaintance) 

Approximately one half of all rapes occur on dates 

62% of victims are physically injured in the attack; 9% are beaten severely or disfigured 

Statistics Canada has found that one in four girls and one in eight boys have been sexually abused by the time they are eighteen

Statistics of Sexual Assault in Canada - Rape Victims Support Network


----------



## Unkotare

We should hear from some Canadian's on this.


----------



## ScienceRocks

For a large population of black Africa's. You bet.


----------



## Tank

In Mexican villages, rape can be called a courting ritual : LA IMC


----------



## irosie91

Tank said:


> In Mexican villages, rape can be called a courting ritual : LA IMC




There are many cultures which recognize   "marriage by abduction"
In some cases it is done by mutual consent in order to overcome parental 
objection.    or some other societal  issue      ----you were not paying attention 
in   INTRO TO SOCIOLOGY  class      now take a look in that big fat 
sociology text that you never opened


----------



## Tank

irosie91 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Mexican villages, rape can be called a courting ritual : LA IMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many cultures which recognize   "marriage by abduction"
Click to expand...

Can you name the many other cultures?


----------



## syrenn

rape is not about culture.... it is about power and men and their dicks.


----------



## Tank

syrenn said:


> rape is not about culture.... it is about power and men and their dicks.


Some cultures rape much more then others


----------



## syrenn

Tank said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> rape is not about culture.... it is about power and men and their dicks.
> 
> 
> 
> Some cultures rape much more then others
Click to expand...


rape is still not about culture. It is about power and men and their dicks 


though i will agree it is more prevalent in some more then others. And that is only becasue they are allowed to get away with it. Trust me...if this men could get away with more often then they do... i would be a whole lot more prevalent here as well.....


----------



## Tank

syrenn said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> rape is not about culture.... it is about power and men and their dicks.
> 
> 
> 
> Some cultures rape much more then others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rape is still not about culture. It is about power and men and their dicks
> 
> 
> though i will agree it is more prevent in some more then others. And that is only becasue they are allowed to get away with it. Trust me...if this men could get away with more often then they do... i would be a whole lot more prevalent here as well.....
Click to expand...

What stops them from getting away with it?


----------



## Tank




----------



## Vikrant

Here is the statistics gathered by the UN country by country on rape incidents.

Crime and criminal justice statistics

You can download the excel sheet and view the data from the link above. You will need Microsoft Office or Open Office to view the excel sheet. It is the most comprehensive and reliable data on rape around the globe. 

I just noticed Sweden is even higher than Australia and UK. In Sweden, 180 women get raped per 100K people. Mind boggling!


----------



## Vikrant

Tank,

That statistics is not correct. 

Get an accurate statistics from the UN website. Here is the link:

Crime and criminal justice statistics

Also, this thread is about Canada. So let us keep the focus on Canada, please.


----------



## Tank

Vikrant said:


> I just noticed Sweden is even higher than Australia and UK. In Sweden, 180 women get raped per 100K people. Mind boggling!


The Living Hell For Swedish women: 5% Muslim Pop commit nearly 77.6% of all rape crimes |


----------



## Vikrant

Europe ranks number one in rape. Africa is distant second. Asia even including the middle east comes at the bottom. 

Also certain countries on American continent  such as Canada are alarmingly high.


----------



## Moonglow

I told you what happens when a boy get's a burning sensation in the groin.


----------



## syrenn

Vikrant said:


> Here is the statistics gathered by the UN country by country on rape incidents.
> 
> Crime and criminal justice statistics
> 
> You can download the excel sheet and view the data from the link above. You will need Microsoft Office or Open Office to view the excel sheet. It is the most comprehensive and reliable data on rape around the globe.
> 
> I just noticed Sweden is even higher than Australia and UK. In Sweden, 180 women get raped per 100K people. Mind boggling!



you are not factoring in...... reporting. It could be that rape is reported more often then in AU our the UK.


----------



## Vikrant

I think it is disingenuous to counter facts with speculation. However, I understand the frustration of those who are raised on heavy dose of stereotypes; it can take some time to come to terms with reality but as they say, if there is a will there is a way.


----------



## syrenn

Vikrant said:


> I think it is disingenuous to counter facts with speculation. However, I understand the frustration of those who are raised on heavy dose of stereotypes; it can take some time to come to terms with reality but as they say, if there is a will there is a way.



you mean if there is a dick there is a way........


----------



## Vikrant

syrenn said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is disingenuous to counter facts with speculation. However, I understand the frustration of those who are raised on heavy dose of stereotypes; it can take some time to come to terms with reality but as they say, if there is a will there is a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean if there is a dick there is a way........
Click to expand...


I think Canadian women (and women in general) need to carry the wider version of that cigar cutter thing.


----------



## Jroc

syrenn said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> rape is not about culture.... it is about power and men and their dicks.
> 
> 
> 
> Some cultures rape much more then others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rape is still not about culture. *It is about power and men and their dicks *
> 
> 
> though i will agree it is more prevalent in some more then others. And that is only becasue they are allowed to get away with it. Trust me...if this men could get away with more often then they do... i would be a whole lot more prevalent here as well.....
Click to expand...


What do you have against men anyway? a very small % of men would get off on forced sex. Who would want that? More than half the pleaser for me is pleasuring the woman, without that I couldn't even get excited, also just so you know Women rape too.


----------



## Vikrant

Although rape of women in Canada is quite high but I do not think there is any reported incident of rape of a man (by a woman) in Canada. However, I will admit that I have not done adequate research on this yet.


----------



## Mr. H.

Try having sex with your wife of 20 years. 

Hell yes, she'll cry rape. 

No amount of heat-activated KY Jelly could fix that shit...


----------



## Jroc

Vikrant said:


> Although rape of women in Canada is quite high but I do not think there is any reported incident of rape of men (by women) in Canda. However, I will admit that I have not done adequate research on this yet.



Rape of young boys by older women seems to be on the increase. How many stories have there been with female teachers having sex with their students?


----------



## Vikrant

Jroc said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although rape of women in Canada is quite high but I do not think there is any reported incident of rape of men (by women) in Canda. However, I will admit that I have not done adequate research on this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape of young boys buy older women seems to be on the increase. How many stories have there been with female teachers having sex with their students?
Click to expand...


Have there been such incidents in Canada? I must have missed it.


----------



## Jroc

Vikrant said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although rape of women in Canada is quite high but I do not think there is any reported incident of rape of men (by women) in Canda. However, I will admit that I have not done adequate research on this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape of young boys buy older women seems to be on the increase. How many stories have there been with female teachers having sex with their students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have there been such incidents in Canada? I must have missed it.
Click to expand...


There have been plenty here in the U.S.


----------



## Moonglow

Jroc said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although rape of women in Canada is quite high but I do not think there is any reported incident of rape of men (by women) in Canda. However, I will admit that I have not done adequate research on this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape of young boys by older women seems to be on the increase. How many stories have there been with female teachers having sex with their students?
Click to expand...


That action is not considered forcible, rape is an act of violence, having  sex even if the partner is a minor is statutory rape, which is not the same as rape as an assault.


----------



## Jroc

Moonglow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although rape of women in Canada is quite high but I do not think there is any reported incident of rape of men (by women) in Canda. However, I will admit that I have not done adequate research on this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape of young boys by older women seems to be on the increase. How many stories have there been with female teachers having sex with their students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That action is not considered forcible, rape is an act of violence, having  sex even if the partner is a minor is statutory rape, which is not the same as rape as an assault.
Click to expand...


Stats don't differentiate between the two, also while most boys may enjoy it some will get screwed up psychologically.


----------



## Saigon

Tank said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> rape is not about culture.... it is about power and men and their dicks.
> 
> 
> 
> Some cultures rape much more then others
Click to expand...


I totally agree....countries like PNG, India and DR Congo show that rape occurs far, far more often in some countries than others. 

In PNG, 60% of men admit to rape.


----------



## Saigon

Jroc said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although rape of women in Canada is quite high but I do not think there is any reported incident of rape of men (by women) in Canda. However, I will admit that I have not done adequate research on this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape of young boys by older women seems to be on the increase. How many stories have there been with female teachers having sex with their students?
Click to expand...


There have been around 1% of the number of male on female rapes.

Which makes your example look desperate, to say the least.


----------



## Vikrant

I just looked at the rape statistics for Finland for 2011. Per 100K people, 60 women get raped. That is more than entire South East Asia combined. 

Crime and criminal justice statistics

Rape is a serious problem in European countries.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> I just looked at the rape statistics for Finland for 2011. Per 100K people, 60 women get raped. That is more than entire South East Asia combined.
> 
> Crime and criminal justice statistics
> 
> Rape is a serious problem in European countries.



Um....I suggest you look at the figures again and come back and change your post. 

I could humiliate you here, but I'll give you the opportunity to correct your error first.


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at the rape statistics for Finland for 2011. Per 100K people, 60 women get raped. That is more than entire South East Asia combined.
> 
> Crime and criminal justice statistics
> 
> Rape is a serious problem in European countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um....I suggest you look at the figures again and come back and change your post.
> 
> I could humiliate you here, but I'll give you the opportunity to correct your error first.
Click to expand...


I have noted a pattern in your posting that reflects dishonesty and lack of knowledge. For example you claimed to be journalist and did not know that SEATO has been dead for years till I pointed that out to you. After that incident, I have placed you in the category of a  troll. You are not worth my time.


----------



## Jroc

Saigon said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although rape of women in Canada is quite high but I do not think there is any reported incident of rape of men (by women) in Canda. However, I will admit that I have not done adequate research on this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape of young boys by older women seems to be on the increase. How many stories have there been with female teachers having sex with their students?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There have been around 1% of the number of male on female rapes.
> 
> Which makes your example look desperate, to say the least.
Click to expand...


Desperate to do what genus?


----------



## Vikrant

Jroc said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape of young boys by older women seems to be on the increase. How many stories have there been with female teachers having sex with their students?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been around 1% of the number of male on female rapes.
> 
> Which makes your example look desperate, to say the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperate to do what genus?
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION],

Don't encourage this guy by calling him a genius. He would think that you meant it.


----------



## Jroc

Vikrant said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been around 1% of the number of male on female rapes.
> 
> Which makes your example look desperate, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate to do what genus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION],
> 
> Don't encourage this guy by calling him a genius. He would think that you meant it.
Click to expand...


He knows better than that


----------



## Saigon

Jroc said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape of young boys by older women seems to be on the increase. How many stories have there been with female teachers having sex with their students?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been around 1% of the number of male on female rapes.
> 
> Which makes your example look desperate, to say the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperate to do what genus?
Click to expand...


Desperate to distract posters from the fact that a rape is generally a crime committed by men against women.

For a guy very to point out that gun crime statistics need to be looked at by race, looking at rape by gender should be fairly obvious.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant - 

Still waiting for you to correct your statement on rape statistics in Finland vs Asia.


----------



## Vikrant

I have limited amount of time at hand and I cannot afford to waste it on trolls.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> I have limited amount of time at hand and I cannot afford to waste it on trolls.



In other words, you know that what you have posted is false, but you lack the integrity to use facts. 

Interesting. 

I'll post something on rape in India later for you.


----------



## Jroc

Saigon said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been around 1% of the number of male on female rapes.
> 
> Which makes your example look desperate, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate to do what genus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperate to distract posters from the fact that a rape is generally a crime committed by men against women.
> 
> For a guy very to point out that gun crime statistics need to be looked at by race, looking at rape by gender should be fairly obvious.
Click to expand...


The point was not directed at you genus... Rape is not about "men and their dicks"


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have limited amount of time at hand and I cannot afford to waste it on trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know that what you have posted is false, but you lack the integrity to use facts.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> I'll post something on rape in India later for you.
Click to expand...


You are the dishonest person. You can download the statistics from the UN website and see for yourself who has the higher rape incidents. I have provided the link already.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> You are the dishonest person. You can download the statistics from the UN website and see for yourself who has the higher rape incidents. I have provided the link already.



Firstly, you "forgot" to mention that some categories of rape are not illegal in India, such as rape within marriage. Hence, the stats you posted are not reflective on reality. 

Secondly, you might have mentioned that rape in India is rarely reported, and that even Indian authorities (suchas the National Crime Records Bureau)accept that the rape 'problem' in India is catastrophic. 

The BBC recently reported that more than 7,000 children are raped every year in India - and of which a couple of hundred are reported.


----------



## Saigon

Rape in India has been described by Radha Kumar as one of India's most common crimes against women[1] and by the UN&#8217;s human-rights chief as a &#8220;national problem&#8221;.[2] Marital rape is not a criminal offence.[3]

While per-capita reported incidents of rape are quite low compared to other countries, even developed countries.[4][5] According to 2012 statistics, New Delhi has the highest number of rape-reports among Indian cities, while Jabalpur has the per capita incidence of reported rapes.[6][7] Sources show that rape cases in India have doubled between 1990 and 2008.[8] According to the National Crime Records Bureau, 24,206 rape cases were registered in India in 2011, although experts agree that the unreported cases of sexual assault is much higher.[9]

A new case is reported every 20 minutes.

Rape in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the dishonest person. You can download the statistics from the UN website and see for yourself who has the higher rape incidents. I have provided the link already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, you "forgot" to mention that some categories of rape are not illegal in India, such as rape within marriage. Hence, the stats you posted are not reflective on reality.
> 
> Secondly, you might have mentioned that rape in India is rarely reported, and that even Indian authorities (suchas the National Crime Records Bureau)accept that the rape 'problem' in India is catastrophic.
> 
> The BBC recently reported that more than 7,000 children are raped every year in India - and of which a couple of hundred are reported.
Click to expand...


BBC may be your idea of a credible source. Not mine. I will stick with the UN statistics.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant - 



> I will stick with the UN statistics.



I thought you might...so this is from the UN:

&#8211; Expressing deep sadness at the death of a 23-year-old woman whose gang-rape in India has sparked nationwide protests there, the top United Nations human rights official today called for &#8220;urgent and rational debate&#8221; aimed at ending violence against women in the country.

&#8220;What is needed is a new public consciousness and more effective and sensitive enforcement of the law in the interests of women,&#8221; said the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights, Navi Pillay, amidst media reports that India remained in mourning two days after the woman, a physiotherapy student whose name has not been publicly released, died in a Singapore hospital of internal injuries inflicted by her attackers.

 The UN official highlighted that the attack was the latest in a series of rape cases, a fact reflected in statistics showing that reported rapes increased by 25 per cent from 2006 to 2011.

Ms. Pillay also pointed out that attacks are occurring against women of all social classes. While the 23-year-old New Delhi victim was reportedly from India&#8217;s rising urban class, Ms. Pillay cited the gang-rape in October of a 16-year-old girl of the Dalit designation &#8211; a grouping traditionally regarded as &#8216;untouchable&#8217; even though untouchability is prohibited under India&#8217;s Constitution.

United Nations News Centre - UN human rights chief calls for profound change in India in wake of gang-rape tragedy


----------



## Vikrant

Rape statistics for Finland: 60.4 incidents of rape per 100K people

Rape statistics for India: 5.9 incidents of rape per 100K people

Crime and criminal justice statistics


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Rape in India has been described by Radha Kumar as one of India's most common crimes against women[1] and by the UN&#8217;s human-rights chief as a &#8220;national problem&#8221;.[2] Marital rape is not a criminal offence.[3]
> 
> While per-capita reported incidents of rape are quite low compared to other countries, even developed countries.[4][5] According to 2012 statistics, New Delhi has the highest number of rape-reports among Indian cities, while Jabalpur has the per capita incidence of reported rapes.[6][7] Sources show that rape cases in India have doubled between 1990 and 2008.[8] According to the National Crime Records Bureau, 24,206 rape cases were registered in India in 2011, although experts agree that the unreported cases of sexual assault is much higher.[9]
> 
> A new case is reported every 20 minutes.
> 
> Rape in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That is your credible source. Seriously? 

This is why rape is so high in your country. Instead of accepting the reality and doing something about it, you are engaging in propaganda against honest nations.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant - 

If you'd like to try and debate the topic sensibly, by all means do so.

If you'd like to try and maintain the myth that India is not one of the world's worst countries for rape - despite your own source saying it is - then you can do that too. I doubt you'll get many responses, though.

I started a new thread to look at Asia more speficically: http://www.usmessageboard.com/asia/315231-rape-in-asia-an-entitlement.html#post7899610


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon,

You are not debating anything. You are peddling your bias as fact; when I point that out, it rattles you.

I am giving you statistics from the UN, a credible source which shows extremely low rape index for India and extremely high rape index for Finland and you are coming back with Wikipedia link and other distractions. 

I am giving you facts. You are using speculations aired in propaganda outlets to counter those facts. That is disingenuous to say the least. 

I am only responding to you for the benefits of other posters. As far as you are concerned, you have no credibility with me. You have proven time and time again that you neither possess integrity nor the knowledge to engage in ingenuous discourse.


----------



## Saigon

> I am giving you statistics from the UN,



Statistics which you know to be false, as explained to you in #44 and #45. 

Please also note the comments from the UN on rape in India which I just posted. 

Please try and post with a little common sense and honesty...really.


----------



## Tank

It is men of color that rape far more then white men


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon,

I have given you the UN statistics and you have given me speculations aired in BBC, Wikipeida and an article about a lone rape case in India. 

I can understand why rape is such a huge problem in Finland and Northern/Western Europe in general because they have no desire to do anything about it. They are simply washing their hands off it. There is no debate on arresting the culture of rape in Finland or Europe. This is disturbing.


----------



## Tank

Finland tries to reduce Muslim rape by giving them special sex education | #RapeJihad


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant - 

Just to be clear here, you are saying that the material from the Indian National Centre of Crime (quoted in #44) statistics is "speculation"?

Can you explain why you feel that way?



> There is no debate on arresting the culture of rape in Finland or Europe. This is disturbing.



I am going to assume this is irony.


----------



## Tank

It's the ****** muslims raping in Finland


----------



## Vikrant

Tank said:


> It is men of color that rape far more then white men



I do not particularly enjoy engaging in this kind of debate but I guess you do not believe in facts. So I have to point this out: you are wrong. 

The UN, an impartial body publishes statistics on rape periodically. Those statistics consistently show that rape is far more prevalent in Europe particularly in Western and Northern Europe.


----------



## Saigon

Tank said:


> It's the ****** muslims raping in Finland



No, it isn't. 

Most rape in Finland is rape within relationships - something Vikrant has excluded from the Indian statistics, for some reason. 

Most rapes in Finland are conducted by white, Finnish men.


----------



## Vikrant

Tank said:


> It's the ****** muslims raping in Finland



Do you have any credible source to back that up?


----------



## Tank

Vikrant said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is men of color that rape far more then white men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN, an impartial body publishes statistics on rape periodically. Those statistics consistently show that rape is far more prevalent in Europe particularly in Western and Northern Europe.
Click to expand...

Because of ****** muslims


----------



## Tank

The Muslim Rape War Against Europe. | Defend the Modern World


----------



## Tank




----------



## Tank

Islam versus Europe: Muslim (paedophile) rape wave: 1,000 rapes reported in Stockholm in just 7 months - 300 of them involve girls younger than 15 years!


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ****** muslims raping in Finland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.
> 
> Most rape in Finland is rape within relationships - something Vikrant has excluded from the Indian statistics, for some reason.
> 
> Most rapes in Finland are conducted by white, Finnish men.
Click to expand...


This is why I call you dishonest. You are trying to imply that the statistics is coming from India.  It is coming from the UN. The speculation about under reporting is leveled against pretty much all the countries. I suspect Finland will be much higher on the rape index if the rapes there were not under reported.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fEhy0H3fsM]Muslim Rape Epidemic in European Countries - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank




----------



## Vikrant

Tank,

You are even a bigger spammer than Saigon.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fBwSfmgjl0]Muslim Rape Wave in Sweden / Muslimska Våldtäkt Våg i Sverige - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqOydLrpqGE]Muslim Rape Gangs roaming Europe seeking white rape victims. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ****** muslims raping in Finland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.
> 
> Most rape in Finland is rape within relationships - something Vikrant has excluded from the Indian statistics, for some reason.
> 
> Most rapes in Finland are conducted by white, Finnish men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I call you dishonest. You are trying to imply that the statistics is coming from India.  It is coming from the UN. The speculation about under reporting is leveled against pretty much all the countries. I suspect Finland will be much higher on the rape index if the rapes there were not under reported.
Click to expand...


Vikrant -

Please try and focus - the statement I posted earlier, which you claimed was "propaganda" and "speculation", is from the Indian Centre for Crime Statistics. 

There is not a person on this forum or anywhere else who thinks Indian rape statistis are anything other than epidemic.


----------



## Vikrant

Tank,

Are you for real? 

Let us assume you are right. Whose responsibility is it to stop the rape in Sweden and Finland even if it is being committed by 'muslims'? It is the responsibility of the Swedish and Finnish society to remove the culture of rape and take rape more seriously and prosecute the offenders. 

Why is Canada so high on rape index? Are 'muslims' doing it in Canada as well?


----------



## Saigon

Tank said:


>



This looks fairly accurate to me...here is the soure for it: The WomanStats Project and Database


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIGqfjv-YZM]India Faces 1 rape in every 20 minutes , rape Crime Statistics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> Tank,
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> Let us assume you are right. Whose responsibility is it to stop the rape in Sweden and Finland even if it is being committed by 'muslims'? It is the responsibility of the Swedish and Finnish society to remove the culture of rape and take rape more seriously and prosecute the offenders.



It is everyone's respnsiblity, I agree - although I have to repeat again that a lot of rape here is rape within marriage, something which is not even considered a crime in countries like India. The perpetrators are almost invariably white. 

The difference between Finland and India is that rape here is reported, prosecuted and discussed openly in the media.

Whereas in India we see defence lawyers for rapists claiming that they would set fire to their own daughters if they went out at night.


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.
> 
> Most rape in Finland is rape within relationships - something Vikrant has excluded from the Indian statistics, for some reason.
> 
> Most rapes in Finland are conducted by white, Finnish men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I call you dishonest. You are trying to imply that the statistics is coming from India.  It is coming from the UN. The speculation about under reporting is leveled against pretty much all the countries. I suspect Finland will be much higher on the rape index if the rapes there were not under reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vikrant -
> 
> Please try and focus - the statement I posted earlier, which you claimed was "propaganda" and "speculation", is from the Indian Centre for Crime Statistics.
> 
> There is not a person on this forum or anywhere else who thinks Indian rape statistis are anything other than epidemic.
Click to expand...


You and the members of this forum or anyone else is free to think whatever he/she chooses. I am just simply pointing out the facts. 

Rape statistics for Finland: 60.4 incidents per 100K people
Rape statistics for India: 5.9 incidents per 100K people

If you do not like the image you see in the mirror then work on changing yourself instead of spreading propaganda on the internet.


----------



## Tank

Vikrant said:


> Tank,
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> Let us assume you are right. Whose responsibility is it to stop the rape in Sweden and Finland even if it is being committed by 'muslims'? It is the responsibility of the Swedish and Finnish society to remove the culture of rape and take rape more seriously and prosecute the offenders.


We need to wipe the muslims off the planet


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIe06T43LpE]2010 Oslo, Norway: EVERY Rape Was Perpetrated by the "Religion of Peace" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoiCYwoJKrE]Islamic Rape Wave in Norway / Islamsk Voldtekt Epidemien i Norge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peterf

Vikrant said:


> Here is the statistics gathered by the UN country by country on rape incidents.
> 
> Crime and criminal justice statistics
> 
> You can download the excel sheet and view the data from the link above. You will need Microsoft Office or Open Office to view the excel sheet. It is the most comprehensive and reliable data on rape around the globe.
> 
> I just noticed Sweden is even higher than Australia and UK. In Sweden, 180 women get raped per 100K people. Mind boggling!




Yes but beware of UN stats.   All the UN does is collate statistics provided by individual states.   I makes no attempt to verify the numbers.

Part of the reason for the high Swedish number is that a wide variety of offences are categorised as 'rape' here where they would not be elsewhere.   As Assange has discovered.   Actual rapes in Sweden are quite numerous though and nearly all caried out by immigrants.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6k9P7L3tYk]Muslim Rape Epidemic in Oslo, Norway / Muslimske Voldtekt Epidemien i Oslo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank,
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> Let us assume you are right. Whose responsibility is it to stop the rape in Sweden and Finland even if it is being committed by 'muslims'? It is the responsibility of the Swedish and Finnish society to remove the culture of rape and take rape more seriously and prosecute the offenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is everyone's respnsiblity, I agree - although I have to repeat again that a lot of rape here is rape within marriage, something which is not even considered a crime in countries like India. The perpetrators are almost invariably white.
> 
> The difference between Finland and India is that rape here is reported, prosecuted and discussed openly in the media.
> 
> Whereas in India we see defence lawyers for rapists claiming that they would set fire to their own daughters if they went out at night.
Click to expand...


This is why I say you are dishonest. 

Indian Penal Code, Section 376 which deals with rape does not exempt husband or any man from being booked for rape if the man has forcible sex with a woman. Not only that, there are additional penalty for men in authority who abuse their authority to commit rape.

Section 376 in The Indian Penal Code, 1860

The reason Finland is high on rape index is because you guys have a culture of rape. You guys do nothing about it. In India, there is a big outrage about the recent rape incident. Indian President just signed a new bill which modified the laws governing rape. 

Finland and Europe in general have no desire to fix the problem. Their intelligentsia spends more time trying to cover it up than fix the problem. At the end, it is the women of Finland and Europe who become victims.


----------



## Peterf

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank,
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> Let us assume you are right. Whose responsibility is it to stop the rape in Sweden and Finland even if it is being committed by 'muslims'? It is the responsibility of the Swedish and Finnish society to remove the culture of rape and take rape more seriously and prosecute the offenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is everyone's respnsiblity, I agree - although I have to repeat again that a lot of rape here is rape within marriage, something which is not even considered a crime in countries like India. The perpetrators are almost invariably white.
> 
> The difference between Finland and India is that rape here is reported, prosecuted and discussed openly in the media.
> 
> Whereas in India we see defence lawyers for rapists claiming that they would set fire to their own daughters if they went out at night.
Click to expand...


You make the same point that I do at #80.  Definitions of rape vary between countries which makes comparing stats difficult.   As a generalisation  more activities will be called 'rape' where feminists are strong.   And I would back our Swedish feminists against your Finns any day Saigon!


----------



## Tank

******* = rape


----------



## Vikrant

Peterf said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the statistics gathered by the UN country by country on rape incidents.
> 
> Crime and criminal justice statistics
> 
> You can download the excel sheet and view the data from the link above. You will need Microsoft Office or Open Office to view the excel sheet. It is the most comprehensive and reliable data on rape around the globe.
> 
> I just noticed Sweden is even higher than Australia and UK. In Sweden, 180 women get raped per 100K people. Mind boggling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but beware of UN stats.   All the UN does is collate statistics provided by individual states.   I makes no attempt to verify the numbers.
> 
> Part of the reason for the high Swedish number is that a wide variety of offences are categorised as 'rape' here where they would not be elsewhere.   As Assange has discovered.   Actual rapes in Sweden are quite numerous though and nearly all caried out by immigrants.
Click to expand...


All I see is excuses and more excuses. It is sad. I just hope for the sake of women in Sweden, the Swedish society will do something to stop this scourge instead of blaming immigrants.


----------



## Tank

Vikrant said:


> All I see is excuses and more excuses. It is sad. I just hope for the sake of women in Sweden, the Swedish society will do something to stop this scourge instead of blaming immigrants.


Niggergrants


----------



## Tank

961 Child Rapes A Day In South Africa


----------



## Peterf

Vikrant said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the statistics gathered by the UN country by country on rape incidents.
> 
> Crime and criminal justice statistics
> 
> You can download the excel sheet and view the data from the link above. You will need Microsoft Office or Open Office to view the excel sheet. It is the most comprehensive and reliable data on rape around the globe.
> 
> I just noticed Sweden is even higher than Australia and UK. In Sweden, 180 women get raped per 100K people. Mind boggling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but beware of UN stats.   All the UN does is collate statistics provided by individual states.   I makes no attempt to verify the numbers.
> 
> Part of the reason for the high Swedish number is that a wide variety of offences are categorised as 'rape' here where they would not be elsewhere.   As Assange has discovered.   Actual rapes in Sweden are quite numerous though and nearly all caried out by immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I see is excuses and more excuses. It is sad. I just hope for the sake of women in Sweden, the Swedish society will do something to stop this scourge instead of blaming immigrants.
Click to expand...


So how is the scourge to be stopped if the immigrants (mostly) who are doing the raping are not to be blamed?   Many rapists get away with it here because the police know that if they arrest a migrant charges of racism and främlingfientlighet - xenophobia - will be hurled at them.    Which, incidentally, is why the car-burnings and riots in Stockholm immigrant suburbs went on for weeks this summer;  the police were reluctant to risk their careers by using force to stop them.


----------



## Saigon

Peterf said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank,
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> Let us assume you are right. Whose responsibility is it to stop the rape in Sweden and Finland even if it is being committed by 'muslims'? It is the responsibility of the Swedish and Finnish society to remove the culture of rape and take rape more seriously and prosecute the offenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is everyone's respnsiblity, I agree - although I have to repeat again that a lot of rape here is rape within marriage, something which is not even considered a crime in countries like India. The perpetrators are almost invariably white.
> 
> The difference between Finland and India is that rape here is reported, prosecuted and discussed openly in the media.
> 
> Whereas in India we see defence lawyers for rapists claiming that they would set fire to their own daughters if they went out at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make the same point that I do at #80.  Definitions of rape vary between countries which makes comparing stats difficult.   As a generalisation  more activities will be called 'rape' where feminists are strong.   And I would back our Swedish feminists against your Finns any day Saigon!
Click to expand...


In this sense I would expect all of the Nordic countries to be very similar, because we all have cultures in which women are empowered, politically active and whose rights are respected - something notably absent from many countries in Asia; not only India.


----------



## Saigon

> The reason Finland is high on rape index is because you guys have a culture of rape. You guys do nothing about it. In India, there is a big outrage about the recent rape incident. Indian President just signed a new bill which modified the laws governing rape.
> 
> Finland and Europe in general have no desire to fix the problem. Their intelligentsia spends more time trying to cover it up than fix the problem. At the end, it is the women of Finland and Europe who become victims.



Ah ha...so how do you feel about this statement?

The post-trial comments of a defence lawyer in the Delhi gang rape case amount to "professional misconduct", Delhi Bar Council vice-chairman Rakesh Sherawat has told the BBC.

Mr Sherawat said AP Singh "could lose his licence for life if found guilty".

*Mr Singh caused shock saying he would have "burned my daughter alive" if she was having "premarital sex and went out late at night with her boyfriend".*

He told the BBC on Monday his personal views had been taken out of context.

"I was asked about my views on a personal matter and I answered that in my personal capacity of being the patriarch of my house," he told the BBC.

"My quote was not in the context of rape of any girl and it was misconstrued." 

BBC News - India Delhi gang rape lawyer faces 'misconduct' hearing

Can you imagine that a Finnish lawyer would say anything like that?! Really, Vikrant - the incidence of rape in India is likely 10 times that of any EU country, and you know it. There have been at least 4 major and high profile gang rapes in India this year - can you think of any in Europe? What do you think you achieve by denying it?


----------



## Tank

Rape of Muslim Women; All in the Name of Jihad


----------



## Saigon

Tank said:


> Rape of Muslim Women; All in the Name of Jihad



It is worth noting that the countries in which rape appears to be most endemic are largely NOT Islamic. 

Start with PNG, for instance.


----------



## syrenn

Jroc said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some cultures rape much more then others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rape is still not about culture. *It is about power and men and their dicks *
> 
> 
> though i will agree it is more prevalent in some more then others. And that is only becasue they are allowed to get away with it. Trust me...if this men could get away with more often then they do... i would be a whole lot more prevalent here as well.....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have against men anyway? a very small % of men would get off on forced sex. Who would want that? More than half the pleaser for me is pleasuring the woman, without that I couldn't even get excited, also just so you know Women rape too.
Click to expand...


i don't have anything against men. However, evidence to the contrary of men not getting off on forced sex is glaringly abundant.  

Rape is not about sex. It is about power.... pleasuring the other person does not even enter the equation. 

And just so you know, i know its not just men who rape. Women only represent a very small % of rapists.


----------



## syrenn

Jroc said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although rape of women in Canada is quite high but I do not think there is any reported incident of rape of men (by women) in Canda. However, I will admit that I have not done adequate research on this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape of young boys by older women seems to be on the increase. How many stories have there been with female teachers having sex with their students?
Click to expand...


so ask yourself...is that about sex....or power?


----------



## Jroc

syrenn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rape is still not about culture. *It is about power and men and their dicks *
> 
> 
> though i will agree it is more prevalent in some more then others. And that is only becasue they are allowed to get away with it. Trust me...if this men could get away with more often then they do... i would be a whole lot more prevalent here as well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have against men anyway? a very small % of men would get off on forced sex. Who would want that? More than half the pleaser for me is pleasuring the woman, without that I couldn't even get excited, also just so you know Women rape too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't have anything against men. However, evidence to the contrary of men not getting off on forced sex is glaringly abundant.
> 
> Rape is not about sex. It is about power.... pleasuring the other person does not even enter the equation.
> 
> And just so you know, i know its not just men who rape. Women only represent a very small % of rapists.
Click to expand...


You made a general statement. Men who could get off on such a violent act have psychological problems, and yes it's not about sex, it about power which is what I said on the other thread, but you said it's about "men and their dicks" Which would make it about sex, so you contradicted yourself


----------



## syrenn

Jroc said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have against men anyway? a very small % of men would get off on forced sex. Who would want that? More than half the pleaser for me is pleasuring the woman, without that I couldn't even get excited, also just so you know Women rape too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have anything against men. However, evidence to the contrary of men not getting off on forced sex is glaringly abundant.
> 
> Rape is not about sex. It is about power.... pleasuring the other person does not even enter the equation.
> 
> And just so you know, i know its not just men who rape. Women only represent a very small % of rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a general statement. Men who could get off on such a violent act have psychological problems, and yes it's not about sex, it about power which is what I said on the other thread, but you said it's about "men and their dicks" Which would make it about sex, so you contradicted yourself
Click to expand...


"men and their dicks" ....does not only address sex.


----------



## Peterf

Tank said:


> Rape of Muslim Women; All in the Name of Jihad



With the word 'appears' heavily stressed.   The UN table depends on reports and stats supplied by member states.   Muslim states will be unwilling to report rape exists in their societies - and there is an even bigger problem.   Women will not make accusations of rape for fear of the consequences.   At the least 'admitting' that a rape occured will damage their marriage prospects.    But worse can happen.   Quite recently a girl alleging rape was sentenced to be whipped for having sex outside marriage.

As I remarked in an earlier post place NO trusts in UN table of statistics.  About rape o anything else.

Oops!  This was intended to be a reply to Saigon's #92.   I would not dream of replying to anything posted by Tank.


----------



## Jroc

syrenn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have anything against men. However, evidence to the contrary of men not getting off on forced sex is glaringly abundant.
> 
> Rape is not about sex. It is about power.... pleasuring the other person does not even enter the equation.
> 
> And just so you know, i know its not just men who rape. Women only represent a very small % of rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a general statement. Men who could get off on such a violent act have psychological problems, and yes it's not about sex, it about power which is what I said on the other thread, but you said it's about "men and their dicks" Which would make it about sex, so you contradicted yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "men and their dicks" ....does not only address sex.
Click to expand...


No offense sweetie, but you seem to have an issue with men


----------



## Peterf

Vikrant said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank,
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> Let us assume you are right. Whose responsibility is it to stop the rape in Sweden and Finland even if it is being committed by 'muslims'? It is the responsibility of the Swedish and Finnish society to remove the culture of rape and take rape more seriously and prosecute the offenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is everyone's respnsiblity, I agree - although I have to repeat again that a lot of rape here is rape within marriage, something which is not even considered a crime in countries like India. The perpetrators are almost invariably white.
> 
> The difference between Finland and India is that rape here is reported, prosecuted and discussed openly in the media.
> 
> Whereas in India we see defence lawyers for rapists claiming that they would set fire to their own daughters if they went out at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you are dishonest.
> 
> Indian Penal Code, Section 376 which deals with rape does not exempt husband or any man from being booked for rape if the man has forcible sex with a woman. Not only that, there are additional penalty for men in authority who abuse their authority to commit rape.
> 
> Section 376 in The Indian Penal Code, 1860
> 
> The reason Finland is high on rape index is because you guys have a culture of rape. You guys do nothing about it. In India, there is a big outrage about the recent rape incident. Indian President just signed a new bill which modified the laws governing rape.
> 
> Finland and Europe in general have no desire to fix the problem. Their intelligentsia spends more time trying to cover it up than fix the problem. At the end, it is the women of Finland and Europe who become victims.
Click to expand...


I have patiently been trying to explain that the 'rape index'  is junk.   But you have a point; the leftist intelligentsia in Sweden - and, I suppose in Finland - are more concerned about pretending that mass immigration is problem free than in tackling rape. 

  To their credit the Norwegian authorities have allowed the fact that EVERY rape in Oslo in the last few year has been perpetrated by an immigrant to be made public.  Their Swedish counterparts do their best to conceal info of this kind.


----------



## Saigon

> the leftist intelligentsia in Sweden - and, I suppose in Finland - are more concerned about pretending that mass immigration is problem free than in tackling rape.



That is utter nonsense - the only people who attack immigration is the extreme right, nor the "leftist intelligentsia", whoever they are.

And the fact is - rape is NOT a migrant issue here, it is a crime largely committed by white men against white women.


----------



## syrenn

Jroc said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made a general statement. Men who could get off on such a violent act have psychological problems, and yes it's not about sex, it about power which is what I said on the other thread, but you said it's about "men and their dicks" Which would make it about sex, so you contradicted yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "men and their dicks" ....does not only address sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No offense sweetie, but you seem to have an issue with men
Click to expand...


no, i have issues with rapists and abusers of women. Other then that......I love men.


----------



## Jroc

syrenn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "men and their dicks" ....does not only address sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense sweetie, but you seem to have an issue with men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, i have issues with *rapists and abusers of women.* Other then that......I love men.
Click to expand...


I have issues with them too.. i'd kill the f..ckers..but you made a blanket statement which was offensive "men and their dicks" includes all men in my view


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the dishonest person. You can download the statistics from the UN website and see for yourself who has the higher rape incidents. I have provided the link already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, you "forgot" to mention that some categories of rape are not illegal in India, such as rape within marriage. Hence, the stats you posted are not reflective on reality.
> 
> Secondly, you might have mentioned that rape in India is rarely reported, and that even Indian authorities (suchas the National Crime Records Bureau)accept that the rape 'problem' in India is catastrophic.
> 
> The BBC recently reported that more than 7,000 children are raped every year in India - and of which a couple of hundred are reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BBC may be your idea of a credible source. Not mine. I will stick with the UN statistics.
Click to expand...




UN stats are simply a compilation of stats provided by the  countries themselves.  
That you have decided that  of all crimes    RAPE   stats are credible from any 
country that puts a high value on virginity and worries   INCESSANTLY about the 
marriagablity of family members is amazing.      You remind me of a lecture I once 
attended.     The lecturer was a urologist and he asked   "what percentage of men 
masturbate"       One of the students called out    " 99% "       The lecturer answered  
 "what does that mean----everyone but you?"

In fact-----I would not credit rape stats from ANY COUNTRY-----there are too many 
reasons for both over-reporting   AND  under-reporting


----------



## Unkotare

Saigon said:


> It is worth noting that the countries in which rape appears to be most endemic are largely NOT Islamic. .




Did you even bother to think about that before you posted it?


----------



## syrenn

Jroc said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense sweetie, but you seem to have an issue with men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, i have issues with *rapists and abusers of women.* Other then that......I love men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have issues with them too.. i'd kill the f..ckers..but you maid a blanket statement which was offensive "men and their dicks" includes all men in my view
Click to expand...


sorry if that offended you.....

but the thread is about rapists.... so unless you are one of them your dick was not included.


----------



## Peterf

Saigon said:


> the leftist intelligentsia in Sweden - and, I suppose in Finland - are more concerned about pretending that mass immigration is problem free than in tackling rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is utter nonsense - the only people who attack immigration is the extreme right, nor the "leftist intelligentsia", whoever they are.
> 
> And the fact is - rape is NOT a migrant issue here, it is a crime largely committed by white men against white women.
Click to expand...


There is no 'extreme right' in Sweden.  The only nominally right party is Moderaterna - the Moderates - who are about as soft as one can get. The only party critical of uncontrolled mass immigration is the centre left SverigeDemokraterna - Swedish Democrats.   I vote for them, mainly because they are also the only anti-EU party.

Of course I did not say the leftist intelligentsia attack mass immigration.  Who are they? In Sweden they are the entire media - print and broadcast,public and private.   And the vast majority of academics.


----------



## Tank

Sweden should have never let the muslim monkeys into their country


----------



## Unkotare

Tank said:


> Sweden should have never let the muslim monkeys into their country




We shouldn't let YOU stay in ours.


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Can you imagine that a Finnish lawyer would say anything like that?! Really, Vikrant - the incidence of rape in India is likely 10 times that of any EU country, and you know it. There have been at least 4 major and high profile gang rapes in India this year - can you think of any in Europe? What do you think you achieve by denying it?



Every country including Finland has one or two lawyers and assorted idiots who make stupid comments. Heck, we have a bright example of an idiot Finn right here on this forum. You cannot take one rotten apple and blame the whole tree. That shows you as a bigot. 

The incident of rape in Finland is far greater than what is admitted by the Finnish elites because they are more interested in protecting their false pride. This is a tragedy for humanity.


----------



## Vikrant

Peter F,

I went back and double checked the criteria for rape in the UN statistics. The statistics only includes the incidents of women forced into sexual intercourse against their consent through violence.  So the cases like statutory rapes (unless the girl is under 13), etc. are not included. 

Please look at the right upper hand side of the statistics and you will see the criteria. 

I am not trying to take delight in the fact that European countries have rape epidemic at hand because I believe this is a failure of entire humanity. 

I am simply showing the mirror to those white supremacists who believe that every thing is hunky-dory with whites, and Europe being the bastion of whiteness is perfect. That simply is not the case.


----------



## Tank

The Beat Bang Theory: How Corporate Hip-Hop Profits From Rape Culture | Clutch Magazine


----------



## Tank

The new report, conducted under the auspices of four United Nations agencies cooperating as Partners for Prevention, was published last week in the online version of The Lancet Global Health, a respected British medical journal. The study was undertaken quite specifically to learn if the South African figures were duplicated in developing countries outside Africa.

The researchers chose six countries in the Asia-Pacific region: China, Cambodia, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Indonesia and Papua New Guinea. As in the South African study, the word &#8220;rape&#8221; was not used in the questionnaire.

The 10,178 men interviewed were asked if they had ever &#8220;forced a woman who was not your wife or girlfriend at the time to have sex&#8221; or &#8220;had sex with a woman who was too drunk or drugged to indicate whether she wanted it&#8221;.

There were further questions about forcing a wife or girlfriend to have sex (which is also rape), about gang rape, and about raping males, but for simplicity&#8217;s sake let us stick with the questions about what the researchers called &#8220;single perpetrator rape&#8221; of a woman who was neither wife nor girlfriend.

The answers varied from country to country, but the overall picture was clear. Africa (or at least South Africa) is all alone out there.

In most of the Asian countries involved in the study, between 2 and 4% of the men interviewed said that they had raped a &#8220;non-partner&#8221; woman. That falls into the same range that prevails, one suspects, in most developed countries (although their reported cases of rape are much lower).

But Papua New Guinea was right up there with South Africa: 26,6% of the men interviewed had committed &#8220;single perpetrator rape&#8221; of a non-partner woman. And the other numbers were just as startling: 14% of PNG men had participated in a gang rape, and 7,7% had raped a man or boy. So Asia as a whole is quite different from Africa on this count &#8212; but PNG is practically identical.

What is so special about Papua New Guinea? It is a country with an extravagantly large number of different tribes and languages. It is an extremely violent country, where most people live in extreme poverty. It is a place where the law is enforced only sporadically, and often corruptly. And it is a place where traditional tribal values, patriarchal to the core, reign virtually unchallenged among a large part of the population. Remind you of anywhere?

Well, you already suspected that this was at the root of it, didn&#8217;t you? You just didn&#8217;t want to say so, for fear of being accused of being racist, anti-African or something of that sort.

But it does need to be said, loudly and repeatedly. Women and girls are more likely to be the victims of sexual violence in Africa than almost anywhere else, and the only way to change that is to change the behaviour of African men. By persuasion if possible, but also by enforcing the law.


Rape is an African problem - The Zimbabwe Independent


----------



## Vikrant

*
Student leaders and educators on Canadian campuses wrestle with pervasive &#8216;rape culture&#8217;
*

Student leaders and educators on Canadian campuses wrestle with pervasive ?rape culture?


----------



## Vikrant

At least Canadians are being honest about it and are having a national debate about it. This is a good sign because this will ensure that something will get done.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> At least Canadians are being honest about it and are having a national debate about it. This is a good sign because this will ensure that something will get done.



That will happen in India too, but it is going to take another 20-50 years, I imagine. 

What we are seeing in India now are the first signs of cracks in a system that has condoned and accepted rape as a male entitlement for a thousand years.


----------



## Saigon

Peterf said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leftist intelligentsia in Sweden - and, I suppose in Finland - are more concerned about pretending that mass immigration is problem free than in tackling rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is utter nonsense - the only people who attack immigration is the extreme right, nor the "leftist intelligentsia", whoever they are.
> 
> And the fact is - rape is NOT a migrant issue here, it is a crime largely committed by white men against white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no 'extreme right' in Sweden.  The only nominally right party is Moderaterna - the Moderates - who are about as soft as one can get. The only party critical of uncontrolled mass immigration is the centre left SverigeDemokraterna - Swedish Democrats.   I vote for them, mainly because they are also the only anti-EU party.
> 
> Of course I did not say the leftist intelligentsia attack mass immigration.  Who are they? In Sweden they are the entire media - print and broadcast,public and private.   And the vast majority of academics.
Click to expand...


Sverigedemokraterna are an extreme right-wing party. 

The Sweden Democrats or Swedish Democrats (Swedish: Sverigedemokraterna, SD) are a *far-righ*t[4] and right-wing populist[4] political party in Sweden[4][9] that was founded in 1988. SD describes itself as a nationalist movement. Since 2005, its party chairman is Jimmie Åkesson, while Björn Söder is the party secretary and parliamentary group leader. An Anemone hepatica flower (blåsippa) is the official SD logo since 2006.[10] In 2011 the party moderated its profile by also identifying as a social conservative party.

Sweden Democrats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least Canadians are being honest about it and are having a national debate about it. This is a good sign because this will ensure that something will get done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will happen in India too, but it is going to take another 20-50 years, I imagine.
> 
> What we are seeing in India now are the first signs of cracks in a system that has condoned and accepted rape as a male entitlement for a thousand years.
Click to expand...


In India, it is already happening. There is big outrage. I have even posted about it in one of  my earlier posts but you being a bigot, do not care about truth. It is the Finland and other hypocrites who will take another 100 years to wake up to the reality.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant - 

I think you may have just about run the irony to the end of the road on this one - it wasn't particularly funny the first time around. 

The outrage in India is encouraging, and it is the first sign that India is starting to address rape seriously after a thousand years of acceptance. As I am sure you realise yourself, this process occured in much of the western world during the late 1960's, although rape may never have been as tolerated or embedded within European culture as it still is in Asia today. 

Remember - 14% of Sri Lankan men and 14% of Bangladeshi men admit to having raped someone. In Scandinavia that figure would likely be around 1%, possibly lower.

Percentage of men admitting rape:

    Papua New Guinea Bougainville Island - 62%
    Indonesia Papua Province - 48.6%
    Indonesia urban - 26.2%
    China urban/rural - 22.2%
    Cambodia - 20.4%
    Indonesia rural - 19.5%
    Sri Lanka - 14.5%
    Bangladesh rural - 14.1%
    Bangladesh urban - 9.5%
* Source: United Nations*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-24021573


----------



## Tank

Vikrant is full of shit


----------



## Peterf

Vikrant said:


> Peter F,
> 
> I went back and double checked the criteria for rape in the UN statistics. The statistics only includes the incidents of women forced into sexual intercourse against their consent through violence.  So the cases like statutory rapes (unless the girl is under 13), etc. are not included.
> 
> Please look at the right upper hand side of the statistics and you will see the criteria.
> 
> I am not trying to take delight in the fact that European countries have rape epidemic at hand because I believe this is a failure of entire humanity.
> 
> I am simply showing the mirror to those white supremacists who believe that every thing is hunky-dory with whites, and Europe being the bastion of whiteness is perfect. That simply is not the case.



Thank you for taking the trouble.

Where did you get the idea that Europe is still the bastion of whiteness?

Way over 10% of Swedes are either first or second generation immigrants.   Over 50% of the population of London are FIRST generation immigrants.   Two thirds of babies born in London have foreign born mothers.   Large parts of all French cities are populated exclusively by Muslims.

It is not your imaginary 'white supremacists''  who ignore the rape problem in Sweden but the liberal elites in government and media who seek to disguise reality:  that the previously very low incidence of rape has soared as a direct result of massive immigration


----------



## Peterf

Saigon said:


> Vikrant -
> 
> I think you may have just about run the irony to the end of the road on this one - it wasn't particularly funny the first time around.
> 
> The outrage in India is encouraging, and it is the first sign that India is starting to address rape seriously after a thousand years of acceptance. As I am sure you realise yourself, this process occured in much of the western world during the late 1960's, although rape may never have been as tolerated or embedded within European culture as it still is in Asia today.
> 
> Remember - 14% of Sri Lankan men and 14% of Bangladeshi men admit to having raped someone. In Scandinavia that figure would likely be around 1%, possibly lower.
> 
> Percentage of men admitting rape:
> 
> Papua New Guinea Bougainville Island - 62%
> Indonesia Papua Province - 48.6%
> Indonesia urban - 26.2%
> China urban/rural - 22.2%
> Cambodia - 20.4%
> Indonesia rural - 19.5%
> Sri Lanka - 14.5%
> Bangladesh rural - 14.1%
> Bangladesh urban - 9.5%
> * Source: United Nations*
> 
> BBC News - Almost a quarter of men 'admit to rape in parts of Asia'



The question asked - always useful to know - was "Have you ever had sex with your wife when she was reluctant?"  Any man answering YES was recorded as having admitted raping someone.  Puts a rather different light on things.


----------



## Saigon

Peterf said:


> The question asked - always useful to know - was "Have you ever had sex with your wife when she was reluctant?"  Any man answering YES was recorded as having admitted raping someone.  Puts a rather different light on things.



Really? Why?


----------



## Saigon

> Way over 10% of Swedes are either first or second generation immigrants.



Ha! Wonderful! 

And the largest community of immigrants in Sweden are Finns! 

Let's look at where all of those evil rapists come from...is if the Germans? The Danes? The Poles?!


    Finland (163,867)
    Socialist Federal Republic of Yugoslavia Former Yugoslavia (157,350)
    Iraq (127,860)
    Iran (65,649)
    Poland (49,518)
    Germany (48,731)
    Turkey (45,085)
    Denmark (44,209)
    Somalia (43,966)
    Norway (42,884)

Demographics of Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vikrant

Peterf said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter F,
> 
> I went back and double checked the criteria for rape in the UN statistics. The statistics only includes the incidents of women forced into sexual intercourse against their consent through violence.  So the cases like statutory rapes (unless the girl is under 13), etc. are not included.
> 
> Please look at the right upper hand side of the statistics and you will see the criteria.
> 
> I am not trying to take delight in the fact that European countries have rape epidemic at hand because I believe this is a failure of entire humanity.
> 
> I am simply showing the mirror to those white supremacists who believe that every thing is hunky-dory with whites, and Europe being the bastion of whiteness is perfect. That simply is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the trouble.
> 
> Where did you get the idea that Europe is still the bastion of whiteness?
> 
> Way over 10% of Swedes are either first or second generation immigrants.   Over 50% of the population of London are FIRST generation immigrants.   Two thirds of babies born in London have foreign born mothers.   Large parts of all French cities are populated exclusively by Muslims.
> 
> It is not your imaginary 'white supremacists''  who ignore the rape problem in Sweden but the liberal elites in government and media who seek to disguise reality:  that the previously very low incidence of rape has soared as a direct result of massive immigration
Click to expand...


I am glad that Europe is finally becoming an open minded society and allowing people of color to settle into dignity. 

There is nothing wrong with Swedish society taking action against rapists whether they are immigrants or non-immigrants. Just don't demonize all colored folks as rapist. This is wrong.


----------



## Tank

Not all colored folks are rapist, but most rapist are colored folks


----------



## Vikrant

^ Statistics proves you wrong. The countries that are high on rape index are primarily western and northern European countries.


----------



## Tank

And in those primarily western and northern European countries it is people of color committing the majority of rapes


----------



## Vikrant

^ There is no such statistics. It only exists in the figment of your imagination.


----------



## Tank

The Living Hell For Swedish women: 5% Muslim Pop commit nearly 77.6% of all rape crimes |


----------



## koshergrl

How on earth can you discuss whether or not rape is a cultural ritual, if you limit the discussion to only one geographic area?

That's ridiculous.

But then, so is the thread. The left continues to seek ways to normalize deviant, violent, abusive behavior...while pretending to be all about "learning" about it.

There's nothing to be "learned" about the rape incidence in different cultures. Cultures that have more rape tend to have crap attitudes towards women. That's the culture of rape that you're wondering about. Rape typically flourishes in areas where progressives have been busy conducting social experiments.


----------



## Vikrant

A 49-year-old registered sex offender from Canada who cut off his ankle monitoring bracelet and fled Canada to enter the U.S. last year was arrested for allegedly breaking into a 69-year old woman’s home and raping her.

---

SEATTLE — A 49-year-old registered sex offender who cut off his ankle monitoring bracelet and fled Canada to enter the U.S. last year was arrested for allegedly breaking into a woman’s home and raping her.

Charges of burglary and rape were filed  Monday afternoon against Michael Shawn Stanley. Bail has been set at $1 million. Arraignment is scheduled for March 16. If convicted as charged, the defendant faces a minimum sentence range of 15 to 20 years up to life in prison.

...

Sex offender who fled Canada charged with raping 69-year-old woman bail set at 1 million Q13 FOX News


----------



## emilynghiem

Vikrant said:


> A 49-year-old registered sex offender from Canada who cut off his ankle monitoring bracelet and fled Canada to enter the U.S. last year was arrested for allegedly breaking into a 69-year old woman’s home and raping her.
> 
> ---
> 
> SEATTLE — A 49-year-old registered sex offender who cut off his ankle monitoring bracelet and fled Canada to enter the U.S. last year was arrested for allegedly breaking into a woman’s home and raping her.
> 
> Charges of burglary and rape were filed  Monday afternoon against Michael Shawn Stanley. Bail has been set at $1 million. Arraignment is scheduled for March 16. If convicted as charged, the defendant faces a minimum sentence range of 15 to 20 years up to life in prison.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sex offender who fled Canada charged with raping 69-year-old woman bail set at 1 million Q13 FOX News


Dear Vikrant: If the criminal illness behind serial rape can be identified as a disease,
wouldn't calling the symptoms of such sickness a "culture" be like calling CANCER a "culture"?

How do we know what % of rapes are caused by criminal illness and addictions,
and what is influenced by a culture that either encourages or doesn't deter rape and coercion?


----------



## Vikrant

emilynghiem said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 49-year-old registered sex offender from Canada who cut off his ankle monitoring bracelet and fled Canada to enter the U.S. last year was arrested for allegedly breaking into a 69-year old woman’s home and raping her.
> 
> ---
> 
> SEATTLE — A 49-year-old registered sex offender who cut off his ankle monitoring bracelet and fled Canada to enter the U.S. last year was arrested for allegedly breaking into a woman’s home and raping her.
> 
> Charges of burglary and rape were filed  Monday afternoon against Michael Shawn Stanley. Bail has been set at $1 million. Arraignment is scheduled for March 16. If convicted as charged, the defendant faces a minimum sentence range of 15 to 20 years up to life in prison.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sex offender who fled Canada charged with raping 69-year-old woman bail set at 1 million Q13 FOX News
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Vikrant: If the criminal illness behind serial rape can be identified as a disease,
> wouldn't calling the symptoms of such sickness a "culture" be like calling CANCER a "culture"?
> 
> How do we know what % of rapes are caused by criminal illness and addictions,
> and what is influenced by a culture that either encourages or doesn't deter rape and coercion?
Click to expand...


Half of all sexual offenders in Canada are married or in long term relationships. 83% of disabled women in Canada will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime. 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims in Canada are under the age of 17. 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim. 11% of women have physical injury resulting from sexual assault. 

These are staggering numbers and they are indicative of cultural problem and more importantly it is reflection of a society which is not capable of introspection. 

---

A Numerical Representation of the Truth

Of every 100 incidents of sexual assault, only 6 are reported to the police
1 - 2% of "date rape" sexual assaults are reported to the police
1 in 4 North American women will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime
11% of women have physical injury resulting for sexual assault
Only 2 - 4% of all sexual assaults reported are false reports
60% of sexual abuse/assault victims are under the age of 17
over 80% of sex crime victims are women
80% of sexual assault incidents occur in the home
17% of girls under 16 have experienced some form of incest
83% of disabled women will be sexual assaulted during their lifetime
15% of sexual assault victims are boys under 16
half of all sexual offenders are married or in long term relationships
57% of aboriginal women have been sexually abused
1/5th of all sexual assaults involve a weapon of some sort
80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim

Sexual Assault and Rape Statistics Canada


----------



## emilynghiem

Vikrant said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 49-year-old registered sex offender from Canada who cut off his ankle monitoring bracelet and fled Canada to enter the U.S. last year was arrested for allegedly breaking into a 69-year old woman’s home and raping her.
> 
> ---
> 
> SEATTLE — A 49-year-old registered sex offender who cut off his ankle monitoring bracelet and fled Canada to enter the U.S. last year was arrested for allegedly breaking into a woman’s home and raping her.
> 
> Charges of burglary and rape were filed  Monday afternoon against Michael Shawn Stanley. Bail has been set at $1 million. Arraignment is scheduled for March 16. If convicted as charged, the defendant faces a minimum sentence range of 15 to 20 years up to life in prison.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sex offender who fled Canada charged with raping 69-year-old woman bail set at 1 million Q13 FOX News
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Vikrant: If the criminal illness behind serial rape can be identified as a disease,
> wouldn't calling the symptoms of such sickness a "culture" be like calling CANCER a "culture"?
> 
> How do we know what % of rapes are caused by criminal illness and addictions,
> and what is influenced by a culture that either encourages or doesn't deter rape and coercion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half of all sexual offenders in Canada are married or in long term relationships. 83% of disabled women in Canada will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime. 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims in Canada are under the age of 17. 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim. 11% of women have physical injury resulting from sexual assault.
> 
> These are staggering numbers and they are indicative of cultural problem and more importantly it is reflection of a society which is not capable of introspection.
> 
> ---
> 
> A Numerical Representation of the Truth
> 
> Of every 100 incidents of sexual assault, only 6 are reported to the police
> 1 - 2% of "date rape" sexual assaults are reported to the police
> 1 in 4 North American women will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime
> 11% of women have physical injury resulting for sexual assault
> Only 2 - 4% of all sexual assaults reported are false reports
> 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims are under the age of 17
> over 80% of sex crime victims are women
> 80% of sexual assault incidents occur in the home
> 17% of girls under 16 have experienced some form of incest
> 83% of disabled women will be sexual assaulted during their lifetime
> 15% of sexual assault victims are boys under 16
> half of all sexual offenders are married or in long term relationships
> 57% of aboriginal women have been sexually abused
> 1/5th of all sexual assaults involve a weapon of some sort
> 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim
> 
> Sexual Assault and Rape Statistics Canada
Click to expand...


So if Spiritual Healing therapy were required of people with any records of attacks, assaults or abuse
and these numbers went down, would that mean a change in culture? to introduce a process for diagnosing, treating and curing conditions causing sexual abuse and relationship abuse?


----------



## rdean

Republicans will tell you whether or not it's legitimate.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vikrant said:


> Last week&#8217;s outbreak of raunchy frosh-week chants at two of Canada&#8217;s leading universities &#8211; one on each coast &#8211; made national headlines. Television reporters covered the events with the sorrowful solemnity normally reserved for crimes against children. News anchors and politicians called the incidents, which seemed to endorse sex with underage girls, &#8220;shocking&#8221; and &#8220;disgraceful.&#8221;
> 
> According to many students, the problems go deep. &#8220;On our campuses, there is a culture of rape, of non-consent,&#8221; a female student at the University of British Columbia told Global TV. &#8220;It&#8217;s just a manifestation of rape culture,&#8221; Lewis Rendell, who sits on the board of the Saint Mary&#8217;s University Women&#8217;s Centre, told the student newspaper at her Halifax school.
> 
> University administrators were shocked, as well. UBC&#8217;s business school immediately withdrew its funding for frosh week. Saint Mary&#8217;s will ensure that all the student leaders involved (including a number of women) receive sensitivity training. The president has appointed a task force that will recommend measures to &#8220;foster a cultural change that prevents sexual violence.&#8221;
> 
> 
> Rape on campus ? is it an epidemic? - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Edit:  Copyright Compliance - more at link.



Rape is a kind of violence. Violence is absolutely proportional to a society's sexual repression. Where people's sexual desires are suppressed/repressed, violence increases. Where it's more permissive and tolerated, violence goes down.

Is it a "culture?" Would say instead it's a symptom of a sexually repressive culture.


----------



## Vikrant

rdean said:


> Republicans will tell you whether or not it's legitimate.



What does it have to do with Republicans? Broaden your horizon a bit. There is more to this world than Democrats vs Republicans.


----------



## Vikrant

emilynghiem said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 49-year-old registered sex offender from Canada who cut off his ankle monitoring bracelet and fled Canada to enter the U.S. last year was arrested for allegedly breaking into a 69-year old woman’s home and raping her.
> 
> ---
> 
> SEATTLE — A 49-year-old registered sex offender who cut off his ankle monitoring bracelet and fled Canada to enter the U.S. last year was arrested for allegedly breaking into a woman’s home and raping her.
> 
> Charges of burglary and rape were filed  Monday afternoon against Michael Shawn Stanley. Bail has been set at $1 million. Arraignment is scheduled for March 16. If convicted as charged, the defendant faces a minimum sentence range of 15 to 20 years up to life in prison.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sex offender who fled Canada charged with raping 69-year-old woman bail set at 1 million Q13 FOX News
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Vikrant: If the criminal illness behind serial rape can be identified as a disease,
> wouldn't calling the symptoms of such sickness a "culture" be like calling CANCER a "culture"?
> 
> How do we know what % of rapes are caused by criminal illness and addictions,
> and what is influenced by a culture that either encourages or doesn't deter rape and coercion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half of all sexual offenders in Canada are married or in long term relationships. 83% of disabled women in Canada will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime. 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims in Canada are under the age of 17. 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim. 11% of women have physical injury resulting from sexual assault.
> 
> These are staggering numbers and they are indicative of cultural problem and more importantly it is reflection of a society which is not capable of introspection.
> 
> ---
> 
> A Numerical Representation of the Truth
> 
> Of every 100 incidents of sexual assault, only 6 are reported to the police
> 1 - 2% of "date rape" sexual assaults are reported to the police
> 1 in 4 North American women will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime
> 11% of women have physical injury resulting for sexual assault
> Only 2 - 4% of all sexual assaults reported are false reports
> 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims are under the age of 17
> over 80% of sex crime victims are women
> 80% of sexual assault incidents occur in the home
> 17% of girls under 16 have experienced some form of incest
> 83% of disabled women will be sexual assaulted during their lifetime
> 15% of sexual assault victims are boys under 16
> half of all sexual offenders are married or in long term relationships
> 57% of aboriginal women have been sexually abused
> 1/5th of all sexual assaults involve a weapon of some sort
> 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim
> 
> Sexual Assault and Rape Statistics Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if Spiritual Healing therapy were required of people with any records of attacks, assaults or abuse
> and these numbers went down, would that mean a change in culture? to introduce a process for diagnosing, treating and curing conditions causing sexual abuse and relationship abuse?
Click to expand...


Cultures change based on various inputs.


----------



## Vikrant

University of Regina investigates alleged rape jokes, violence at campus pub

University of Regina investigates alleged rape jokes violence at campus pub - Saskatchewan - CBC News


----------



## Vikrant

Ever wonder why women rarely report sexual assault?

Stop the victim-blaming Canadianwomen.org


----------

